# to all VRT guys



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

was it worth spending 3k on your vr to throw a turbo on it? day and night difference? if you could do it again would you do something different? going with stage 1 kinetics i mean 3k is alot i just want to make sure i'll be happy with it and hopefully i wont regret it...
btw it will be in mk2








any issues with using stock mounts i just installed them with 240 HP? 


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 6:06 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

my build is up to around 8.5k and its not even in the car yet, but already worth it. 
I was a click away from ordering the kinetics stg 1 and realized if im going to turbo then might as well go all out.
Car gets tuned on sunday ill be more then happy to let you know how much it was worth it.
GL with the decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: to all VRT guys (nofear0788)*

This ones a no brainer.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (05JettaGLXVR6)*

i know i never been a vrt so i hope it puts a smile on my face


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Night and day difference


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

anyone want to take me for a ride in the tri state lol


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

I've done it 3 times now and it was the best thing I've done


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

what do you guys think about 8 PSI non intercooled? bad idea? or i'm over my head this is my daily driver..... i hear at 8 PSI with no intercooler is pushing it...


----------



## VRWHATTT (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

Not having turbo on a VR is like not having V Tec for the honda guys







but def. worth the money...my budget is triple yours and i don't regret going turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VRWHATTT)*

my engine is stock good compression.... in my mk2.... i cant afford inter cooler right away......shoudk i stick with 6psi or get the spring for 8 psi.... my clutch is about a year old and i dont beat on my car.... mostly highway cruising...


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

Best money ever spent!!!! Its obvious!! Only thing I wish I did was go with stage 3 at first. Or at least a head spacer.
6psi gets old very quick. But still very fun. On a daily like my Rado its alot of fun.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

for all it's worth
i can still remember the 1st night i turbo'ed my vr6 (10 years ago)
what a feeling


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

thanks alot guys.......... it aint easy saving cash but sure as hell easy to spend it... just want to do my home work before i jump the gun fellas 


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 7:38 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_thanks alot guys.......... it aint easy saving cash but sure as hell easy to spend it... just want to do my home work before i jump the gun fellas 
_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 7:38 PM 2-23-2009_

Make sure you have all the parts that you *think* you need before you start. You WILL be missing something that you haven't thought of, so you will need a second car to go to Lowes/HD/Autozone for the little stuff. I ran out of vacuum lines and coolant hoses, and I needed a couple of different sized barbs for the SRI. I'm sure everyone has been there.
Mike


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

i'm going with kinetcs stage 1 i hear they are the best....


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

WARNING, its as addicting as hell, before you know it 3k is a drop in the hat...







Its completely worth it.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (V.R.Lvr)*

ok sounds good any videos... of 6 psi or 8 psi runs?
can you guys post your specs if you don't mind.. and approx HP you putting down to the wheels










_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 9:01 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

My wastegate spring is 9psi and doesn't feel that fast when compared to 12 or 20psi. Whatever you do - you will want more. My advice is to do the highest stage that you can the first time - you will save money this way! Have fun with it.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: to all VRT guys (IHookItUuup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHookItUuup* »_My wastegate spring is 9psi and doesn't feel that fast when compared to 12 or 20psi. Whatever you do - you will want more. My advice is to do the highest stage that you can the first time - you will save money this way! Have fun with it.

This is so true. After about 350hp or so, it becomes more of a numbers game then anything. I think you need to set an HP goal and then make your build so you have a bit of room for expansion if needed.
Mike


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

well worth it but its easy to spend lots of money im in well over 10k and have plenty more upgrades to do haha


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

ok...6 psi in a mark 2 is fast enough for me....









thanks to all


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_ok...6 psi in a mark 2 is fast enough for me....









thanks to all 

Yep it will be for the first month or so.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

i have about $2350 into my setup.
i got the kinetics stage 1 kit used from a guy online. 
then pieced together my IC setup.
im now running 10 psi, and love it.
the car is dead nuts reliable, runs great and has A/C.
i think i may go as high as 15 psi after i build my transmission.
its doable on a budget, you just have to wait for a great deal and JUMP on it.
i think i paid $1500 or so for my stage 1 setup


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Yep it will be for the first month or so.

haha my ~20psi should entertain me for about a week or so


----------



## Edsquickvr6 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

i ran 5 psi for a day or 2, didnt feel all that great, when i went to 10psi, night n day difference...15psi hopfully this spring


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Spend your money on my setup and you will have much more than a stg1 kit.







And yes it is worth it.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

Where in CT are you located? I am planning on going the same route soon


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_ok...6 psi in a mark 2 is fast enough for me....









thanks to all 

That's what i told myself, the next week I went 10psi. I would piece it together and get the #42 injectors and tune if you're planning on going higher but stage I with intercooler is dead on reliable. 
I took a friend for a ride and his smile is from here to there.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_Where in CT are you located? I am planning on going the same route soon 

danbury ct


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_
That's what i told myself, the next week I went 10psi. I would piece it together and get the #42 injectors and tune if you're planning on going higher but stage I with intercooler is dead on reliable. 
I took a friend for a ride and his smile is from here to there.


i'll give it a shot at 6 psi..... i get nothing but wheel spin now need LSD....

thanks guys...


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

buy mine
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4226071


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_buy mine
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4226071


sounds like a good deal but i'm OBD1


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

it can be obd I. The manifold is already OBD I, just need the chip.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_it can be obd I. The manifold is already OBD I, just need the chip.

i'm not saying yes or no..... let me call you when i have some free time this weekend..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

no problem. you can come see it sunday. I wont be in town on Saturday.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: to all VRT guys (FastTurbo 2.0)*

do it correct the first time and save yourself alot of money and headachs. Its very addicting by the way


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

im in Watertown/Waterbury area... if the weekend is nice enough ill be doing some data logging... you can come along for the ride if you want










_Modified by PjS860ct at 10:01 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_im in Watertown/Waterbury area... if the weekend is nice enough ill be doing some data logging... you can come along for the ride if you want









_Modified by PjS860ct at 10:01 AM 2-25-2009_


I would love to meet up with you and take a ride with you....
sent PM


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: to all VRT guys (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_do it correct the first time and save yourself alot of money and headachs. Its very addicting by the way

This can not be said enough. Tkae your time, DO NOT TAKE ANY SHORT CUTS, it will pay off in the end...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
i can still remember the 1st night i turbo'ed my vr6
what a feeling


x 163543813848


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
x 163543813848


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_was it worth spending 3k on your vr to throw a turbo on it? day and night difference? if you could do it again would you do something different? going with stage 1 kinetics i mean 3k is alot i just want to make sure i'll be happy with it and hopefully i wont regret it...
btw it will be in mk2










No it wasn't worth the money, I spent 5K+ on mine so far. 
Yes, it's a night and day difference in power, however I don't like the power band.
Yes, I would get a Garrett GT3540R A/R .63 and stick with a stock intake manifold. Or add 12 more valves, 12V vr6's VE sucks, then maybe I would stick w/ my .82 A/R housing. 
*PLUS AWD in any scenario. *
I'm building a MKI Rabbit Cabriolet w/ 1.8T BT conversion, so I'm thinking about dumping the GTI's turbo system. 
MKII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck w/ whatever you decide.


----------



## bobtrude (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (xanthus)*

??????
I love my vrt and im going for 14 psi this summer. I think the 12v vr6 is great, and the look on the guy in the porsche when im pulling away is awesome. 
DO IT! (starsky and hutch)


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (bobtrude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobtrude* »_??????
I love my vrt and im going for 14 psi this summer.

go bigger!!!!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (bobtrude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobtrude* »_??????
I love my vrt and im going for 14 psi this summer. I think the 12v vr6 is great, and the look on the guy in the porsche when im pulling away is awesome. 
DO IT! (starsky and hutch)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (Noobercorn)*

I recently jumped and pretty much built my own kit for over $3k with FMIC and piping... the bigger the turbo will save your tranny if you can do it - a nice t4 with a .81 A/r should do nicely... even at low boost... 
rough estimate:
Exhaust Manifold - $400
Downpipe - $400
Turbo - $800
Hoses and Fittings and BPV- $250
FMIC piping and couplers/clamps - $300ish (vecco.com and ebay.com and siliconeintakes.com)
wastegate - $250
tuning - $500ish
headgasket spacer and ARP headstuds - $300
gauges and misc - $300
injectors - $350
I know there was something else I missed, and the numbers are only rough estimated values because you can get stuff off the FI classifieds for much cheaper but it truly is like night and day... but then again, any forced induction is fun. and seriously - 8psi get's old quick, but you can run it without intercooling. 
Try boosting at 25psi - that's frightening especially if you don't have enough fuel to back it up


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_i know i never been a vrt so i hope it puts a smile on my face

stock vr vs vr6t, the difference will put a smile on your face then smack you silly. once you add the ic and turn the boost up it happens all over again. 
I have a piece together kit and I dynoed 328 wps (europe so maybe about 315whp) and I have a stock cat and 2.25 magnaflow exhaust


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dragonfli_x)*

I second that bigger turbo saving your tranny. that was my plan also. However i ended up with a turbonetics to4e .58 air but it still spools at 3k. I'm sure with a free flow cat and exhaust i'm gonna want that .81 a/r


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (blue98jettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue98jettavr6* »_I second that bigger turbo saving your tranny. 


x3, one of the best things i ever did was an .82 AR hotside. still blew a trans, but it was after 2+ yrs on a .63 ar hotside


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (Noobercorn)*

at 8 psi non inter cooled will i see alot of heat soak... and loose hp?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

no. 8 psi is not much. 
most run 9-10 non IC'd all day with little to no issue at all. i did.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (Noobercorn)*

what is the HP difference? 6 PSI vs 8 PSI VS 10 PSI? also chains and guides have been done and brand new stock clutch with 15k on it... i daily drive the car now so i would like to keep it reliable


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

on MOST kinetic cars, you see ~ 10 whp per psi of boost. not all, but most. 
that being said, you WILL notice a difference from 8-10 etc. 
also, you can ONLY have *two *of the three, you pick...............
*cheap
reliable
fast*


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (Noobercorn)*








nice.....reliable is the KEY WITH ME


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
x3, one of the best things i ever did was an .82 AR hotside. still blew a trans, but it was after 2+ yrs on a .63 ar hotside

I'm getting the .82 a/r upgrade next time.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_
I'm getting the .82 a/r upgrade next time. 


i don't even know what that means lol just shows you how much of a noob i am 
how will a stock clutch perform at 10 PSI? from what i read it's good for 300 tq? but who knows if that true. I don't do burn outs or shirp gear but i like to rape the beast from 3rd to 5th highway runs.... not really into this 1/4 mile racing and beating on my car.... just a daily STI beater on the highway maybe? keep up with m3? 


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 12:59 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

on 10 psi just use the stock clutch, it's the smoothest in operation and will hold the power


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

stock clutch *can *hold 350 wtq with an 82 ar hot on a t3t4. with a 63 ar hot, you will eat it eventually. 
it isn't always the amount of tq or hp, but often how it is applied (comes on too fast, etc)


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (radoman57)*

i'm on the stock vr6 clutch, 10psi.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (omllenado)*

thanks guys........ I just need to go for a ride with PjS860ct his liek 20 min away from me.....I never even had a boosted car lol..... had vr6 for days before....










_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 1:24 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_i'm on the stock vr6 clutch, 10psi. 

omllenado you have the Monty mk2 correct? are you inter cooled? btw if you do have the monty shes clean man.... i like your car a lot... 
wonder what the price upgrade would be to t3/t4 .82 AR when i buy the kit? I just emailed my sales rep lets see what he says... 


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 1:47 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

it's $170-180 for the 82 1/r. tell them to just swap the 82.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_it's $170-180 for the 82 1/r. tell them to just swap the 82. 


waiting on reply back from sales now.... lets see what happens...


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

not bad $150 for the upgrade 3 more pay checks and I'm ready to order









thanks guys....


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Man i wish i had only spent 3 k. Im working on over 18K now







I wouldnt change anything though.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

3-4k then paint my car and call it a day.... at some point i would like to buy a house lol


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

can you guys post some pics of your vrt setups? stage 1 is possible? and some video links if you can.... and someone please take me for a ride TRI STATE AREA!!!!!! lol i'll throw some gas you way lol i just need a 5 minute rise 6 PSI to 10 PSI ahha


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Every penny I spent on my car has been/is worth it. And I'm only at 10psi.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_can you guys post some pics of your vrt setups? stage 1 is possible? and some video links if you can.... and someone please take me for a ride TRI STATE AREA!!!!!! lol i'll throw some gas you way lol i just need a 5 minute rise 6 PSI to 10 PSI ahha









Come to AZ, there are 3 of us with VRT's that will take you for rides


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Come to AZ, there are 3 of us with VRT's that will take you for rides









maybe is sep? my boy lives in AZ.... i'm going there on vocation







late AUG or early SEP









but by then i'll be bosted
















_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 10:06 PM 2-26-2009_


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 8:09 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Come to AZ, there are 3 of us with VRT's that will take you for rides









me at 10psi
dave at 15psi
john at 28 psi


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
me at 10psi
dave at 15psi
john at 28 psi










that's kinda funny - those are almost my low/high/"I'm a moron with a stock motor" settings







and scarily enough, my vr6 is still running strong. (knock on wood)


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
that's kinda funny - those are almost my low/high/"I'm a moron with a stock motor" 


Haha I Lol'd








Mike


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
that's kinda funny - those are almost my low/high/"I'm a moron with a stock motor" settings







and scarily enough, my vr6 is still running strong. (knock on wood) 


lol, i am 15/20/25, so basically same levels


----------



## brian_k03 (Mar 9, 2006)

turbo is the way to go


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (brian_k03)*

PjS860ct thanks for the ride sorry we couldn't stay longer....but you have a very nice ride a little to fast for me...... maybe one day i'll get there but i need to learn how to drive 6-8 PSI first other wise i'll be wiped out...

thanks next ride will be in my car lol....


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea start low, get the feel of things then go up as you get the shakes of the need of more boost






















goodluck and drive safe...
paolo


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_anyone want to take me for a ride in the tri state lol

when my car is done i have no problem taking you for a ride, although it wont be a 2.8 liter.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_
when my car is done i have no problem taking you for a ride, although it wont be a 2.8 liter. 

wow FI is amazing.... didnt really know what to expect when i went for a ride.. new vr6 completely..


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

stage 1 kit will be order ASAP!







i just need something simple just starting out when PjS860ct took me for a ride...alot of stuff was way over my head in terms of tunning and never seen a meth kit.... he obviously has more knowledge, once again thanks for all the info.. i'll post some install pics when i get my kit for you guys... 
guys that run c2 software any annoying problems? tips and tricks post them up..

thanks 


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 9:07 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

search my threads in the archive... problems and tricks with the obd1 c2 vr6 turbo are there...hahaha
research everything about turbo b4 you buy a kit... it mite be a headache for you in the end if you dont know wut you are getting into...
goodluck










_Modified by PjS860ct at 12:26 AM 3-1-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PjS860ct)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks been reading non stop lately lol


----------



## konig von eli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

cool thread dubbin lookin to do the same with my 86vr come on downtown mystic, cheers


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (konig von eli)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPaEf8PS8mA














owed by traction... hahaha


----------



## konig von eli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: to all VRT guys (PjS860ct)*

YESSSSS!!! VIOLENT!! dam me wanna ride when all this friggin snow is gone, my 86 is under a foot of snow


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (konig von eli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konig von eli* »_YESSSSS!!! VIOLENT!! dam me wanna ride when all this friggin snow is gone, my 86 is under a foot of snow










same here....snowed in got the honda fit out for the daily... (GF) car...


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

sent pm to PjS860ct


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

i just wanted to share my 3.0L Fully built (+ ported head) Stand alone (tec3) first start video. it's not exciting, but for someone that didn't know how exactly to read the wiring diagram I am thorougly impressed it started. This was 2 winters ago (including this one)..then while tuning I had a rod knock, now the shells is going for my 3.1 24v Syncro swap since my current mk3 is rotting to hell...
http://homepage.mac.com/scott....7.mov 
Again not exciting, other then it start. its T04B


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (Zupek)*

who here drives around with no intercooler? above 6 psi? what are the issues? I want to do 8 PSI.... 10 is to much i think at 8 i think i should be ok..... i'm in NE it gets in the upper 80's here during summer time?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

i dont do it, but it will start to ping/misfire on the hot days...


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (Zupek)*

ok thanks.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

Normally i was running 98 octane, stock Cr with IC. running 8psi when i tried 95 octane, had some detonation the first moment i put the pedal down.
Don't risk it.
O yeah, running 7psi on 98 octane without ic is fine, just don't go higher


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (pimS)*

what can you guys recommend gauges for 6 psi? boost, gauge, oil pressure? etc etc? i'm not made of money so would it possible to just bare minimal stuff? air fuel ratio? i CANNOT AFFORD WIDE BAND! maybe months down the road..
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

go with boost and oil pressure.. wideband when you can afford it


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: to all VRT guys (PjS860ct)*

Like these guys said, best money ever spent. You will love it and if done right it will be reliable. The difference between bolt ons and 10psi is night and day








I tried the allmotor bolt-ons, then a VF kit, and now turbo. Turbo is the most fun hands down.
I chose to build my car economically and it has worked well. I have about $3100 total into EVERYTHING from air filter to downpipe. Intercooled setup, 9-10psi, stock compression. That does not include gauges, lsd, etc. I pieced things together and saved some $$ but that took some time. A Kinetic kit is a nice bolt-on option. Run 6-9psi then add your IC, gauges, lsd, etc. as you get more $$.
Good luck and if you have any questions ask away. Plenty of knowledgeable guys on here to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by slc92 at 8:55 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (slc92)*

what do you guys average for MPG? with stage 1 kits?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

I know if I drive it like a daily, then I'll net over 300 miles/tank... but mines a custom kit with drop-in tuning. but equivalent to a stage 3... anyone else?
this is my daily path:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&z=11
_Modified by dragonfli_x at 2:17 PM 3-4-2009_


_Modified by dragonfli_x at 2:19 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_I know if I drive it like a daily, then I'll net over 300 miles/tank... but mines a custom kit with drop-in tuning. but equivalent to a stage 3... anyone else?


I can't stay out of boost. I'm around 280 miles a tank.
Mike


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (FaelinGL)*

those numbers arent bad at all............


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

what is a turbo blanket used for? winter time? or to prevent excessive heat?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*

sorry for so many posts.... what can i expect for 1/4 miles mk2 4 door golf non lsd ? 6 psi? also what HP can i expect with cat back with TT borla on it? any dynos? 

also what to check before turbo? the only issue i have is OIl cooler gasket is leaking? i'm doing water pump and the belt, new OEM axels, OEM mounts, clutch guides and chains i was told was done 2 years ago.... no noise nothing i have UNKNOWN mileage on the engine, no ticks or funny sound and i use 10w30 castrol GTX high mileage oil every 3-4k

i had two clusters fail on me... and previous owner couldn't tell me the real mileage...
does not run rich or burn oil....









_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 9:50 PM 3-5-2009_










_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 9:57 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

just make sure you dont have oil all over the place, clean up any leaks and seal everything up good.
do the timing chains if they havnt been done and a quick compression test on the cylinders and if results are good...boost away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
6psi with the catback will prob put you around ~255hp area which is good for a mid 13 with a good pass on a decent tire. 
its addicting..your gonna end up going more and spending $$


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

and just for motivation, we just started mine for the first time tonight on the c2 stg 3 and lets just say im like a little kid on christmas morning


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: to all VRT guys (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_what is a turbo blanket used for? winter time? or to prevent excessive heat?

Turbo blanket is mainly to keep heat inside the turbo and out of your engine bay. It helps alleviate melting wires, hood foam, coolant hoses, etc. They are also said to help the turbo spool a bit earlier by keeping more heat in the exhaust but I'm not sure if you'll feel that or not.
It does get pretty hot back there. I threw on a PTP direct turbo blanket, wrapped the downpipe w/ DEI exhaust/header wrap, and made a heatshield for the manifold and firewall. It made a huge difference.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: to all VRT guys (slc92)*

1/4 is so tough to say. Some guys run 13's w/ 400whp and some run 12's w/ 200whp.
Full weight car, street tire, 6-8psi, mid 13's if you can drive/launch it, high 13's if you can't.
Start taking weight out, adding more boost, and better traction and it goes down. I run 10psi, slicks, and about 200lbs-250lbs out of the car and run low 12's.


----------



## lovethevr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

yea i would run an intercooler no matter what psi only for the fact that vr6 run a little hot and when you get on it for a little bit sometimes that oil temp goes up quick


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (lovethevr6)*

you guys rock! damn.... I got $2400 in the bank my checks cant come any faster lolol....







i want it now hehehe...

thanks for all the help...


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

I think 255whp at 6psi is a little generous. I was putting down only 240 whp at 8psi with a 60-1.
Mike


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

you will need more than $2400 by the end of turbo ing your mk2vr!







my turbo and ecu cost 3g alone... hahahaha 
save up a little more and dont rush things... thats how things gets broken...








paolo


----------



## jettafocus (Oct 6, 2004)

hey dubbers. i got a 95 passat wagon vr6 5speed and am thinking of doing the turbo setup....any pros and cons on this install especially since its a wagon..well, i guess it'll be a sleeper!! lol


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (jettafocus)*

its a vr6 so its the same... you get the normal pros and cons turbo ing a vr6


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

yeh i know need 4 grand to do things right..... couple of more months early June should do it!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

PjS860ct you said you spun a bearing in your old motor? high rev? or just ****ty motor?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

yea... high revs and old and tired motor as well

you should just buy my Porsche D90s and adapters instead of the turbo kit







i need the cash... hahaha 










_Modified by PjS860ct at 9:52 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_yea... high revs and old and tired motor as well

you should just buy my Porsche D90s and adapters instead of the turbo kit







i need the cash... hahaha 









_Modified by PjS860ct at 9:52 PM 3-6-2009_


I would love to man, but i need $$ also....







i still dream about when you hit that boost in your car lolol.... i think i was high after that ride with you... sweaty hands lolol


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

bump mofos........ lets make this a good stage 1 kit chit chat...


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

pros/cons

daily/weekend/issues/ etc etc

i'm a daily driver so i want reliable support vs.... going fast then going home on a tow truck.... u know? fast enough for the streets with out negative effect.... if you got 10 PSI vrt........ u are speeding every where...


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*










damn i cant wait it's like cook crack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn boost


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

4K is just the beginning..
I'm over 10k deep not counting the cost of the car..lol!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Pretty sure im around 5 and the car isn't running yet. And it still needs another 7ish before i get it where i want it.


----------

